# Erio id?



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey everyone. I am getting these Erio from my seller in indonesia. They are pretty cheap (1usd). Can anyone ID them?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Pic ?


----------



## serenityfate1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Erio cinerum?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

serenityfate1 said:


> Erio cinerum?


Possible, but impossible to say for sure.


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Isnt it to small for cinerum?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

No. But those can be hard to ID even with good pressed specimens in hand; we aren't able to figure that one out for sure from photos then.


----------

